# Leather Furniture and Poodles



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau has only managed to put one big scratch on our expensive leather sofa. (Purchased pre-poodle, I might add.) It happened right after he had been groomed, so there must have been a sharp edge left on a claw. Bummer, but life goes on.

There are many types of leather, and some are more susceptible to scratches than others. Shop carefully.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Jake never liked a leather couch I had.....he kept slipping, etc.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

We have leather couches in one room and Huxley hasn't scratched them at all even though he RUNS, jumps, sleeps, chews toys, etc on them!!


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

We have leather couches and Casper is allowed on them. As a young puppy he'd try to "dig" along the inner cushions where the back meets seat part. Every time he'd do this, we would tell him "no" and put him down. It only a few times for him to realize that if he'd scratch the couches on purpose. Now he is fine and no scratching. I think that my kids have been worse on them Casper, lol.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

We have a white leather couch and a very active mini poodle. Sprout sometimes does a little dig action before sitting down but its never come close to damaging the couch. I think if you have a couch with good quality leather you should be fine . Plus, leather is much easier to clean than other couch materials .


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

We bought very expensive leather furniture pre-spoo. We had a six pound toy at the time and didn't think twice about her being on the furniture. When we got Lexi, I actullay uttered the words "I will not have a big dog on the furniture." The night we brought her home ds had a nesting spot next to him on the couch while he did homework.  Her favorite place to lay from day one has been either the end of the couch, or one of the chairs, using the arm of either for a pillow. I do keep a throw on both the chair and the couch she lays on but it is really to keep it warm and toasty for her to snuggle on. To be honest, she has scratched both ottoman's but that was more my fault and the way I let her play, bouncing on things when we played fetch plus the learning curve of having a bigger dog. I learned pretty fast that her nails grow quick. I take her back in about 10-14 days after being groomed to have her nails cut again. They also make sure to file them(can't remember the technical term) every time they are cut. That alone has made all the difference in the world. The groomers also at one point mentioned putting some type of nail cap on each nail. We have never tried that, as keeping her nails cut more often has taken care of the problem.


----------



## Sadie Girl (Jun 17, 2010)

I had to replace TV room furniture and bought a leather sectional thinking Sadie could curl up next to me. Apparently, she's too hot on the leather and usually only stayed for 5 minutes. Now she won't even get up on it. I have leather seats in my van (I will NOT live in Northern Indiana without heated seats!) and there's no damage at all from Sadie nails. I'd say go for it!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

We have a leather sofa too, Sasha doesn't dig at it, I think even if she did it wouldn't amount to anything since she's a toy and light on her feet. One of my Jack Russells digs on it occasionally and he does it when we're not at home (when we're home we correct him and he doesn't do it) and yes there are scratch marks but we have come to accept the fact that nothing is full proof when you have dogs in the house :lol:


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who posted their comments. Enjoying our dogs on the sofa is more important to us than anything else when making our decision. All your comments will be helpful though!!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

I was owned by a mpoo, when I got my leather couch, he lifted his leg several timeson one corner! The only thing I could think of was something about the smell of the leather required marking. He left the recliner alone. RIP Rooney, love ya baby


----------



## techalum (Jan 4, 2012)

I had a standard and we have a leather couch and love seat. No problems with it at all. Heck, I think it is a good thing because it is so easy to clean. I say go for it. Just make sure you get a couch that has had its leather dyed throughout. We were able to select the specific grade of leather. I don't think I am supposed to list names of vendors so shoot me a message and I will let you know. When we pick up our new spoo on March 24th and she will definitely be permitted on our furniture. We wouldn't have at any other way.


----------

